# Bowfront tank divider



## Jill90 (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a 5 gallon tank and I wanted to divide it. The problem is is that it is a bowfront. I didn't think of that part when I bought it...I've been to multiple LFS and they have all said they don't think those types of dividers are made. So my question is if any of you know of where I can get something like that, or how to make one. Someone mentioned going to a glass store and having them cut the glass in the shape of what I need, but I don't know how that would work or if it would. Hopefully its possible!


----------



## Namazzi (Sep 30, 2011)

You could make your own. What kind of bow front is it? i just think of a curved front, and in that case I would imagine making a divider would work the same for it with enough sealant..? http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=40025


----------



## Jill90 (Sep 4, 2011)

That would work but I'm not sure how it would stay in place since the front of it is curved. I could just let it sit there but I'm worried the fish would get around it.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I wouldn't do it. When my 3G was divided (Too small even) Yuuki got through all the time. Its bowed, too. It ended up his beautifully unique fins getting torn by Ryu and him having to hide in Ryu's decor for who knows long, and a lot of stress.


----------



## Jill90 (Sep 4, 2011)

Well I know people divide regular tanks sucessfully all the time, so that's what I was wondering if there was a way to make a sturdy one to fit a bowfront tank where the bettas could not get through it.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

if you're convinced to do it... take some cardboard or posterboard as a template so you can cut it and re-cut it to get the shape perfect.


----------



## Jill90 (Sep 4, 2011)

It's not that I'm convinced to do it I was just wondering if anyone had any ideas or if anyone has done it before. I figured people have.


----------

